

Are GitHub and BitBucket having issues? - jevin

BitBucket&#x27;s having some issues since around last week (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.bitbucket.org). And now, I see GitHub having the same issues for the last few days.<p>Anyone noticed this?
======
andyhmltn
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)
[https://status.bitbucket.com/](https://status.bitbucket.com/)

Will answer your question better :)

